# MF 165 Transmission lockup on unlevel ground



## Owen Mellow (Jun 10, 2020)

When I stop my MF 165 on unlevel ground the transmission locks up. If I turn the engine off the lock releases and I am free to go.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

That's a common problem with the multipower transmission when you are in high range. Shift it to low, the clutch releases and the transmission will shift easily. Turning the engine off does the same thing. Stops oil flow to the high range clutch pack. Nothing's wrong. That's just how it works.


----------



## Owen Mellow (Jun 10, 2020)

This happens when I am in low range and I cannot move the low range high range shifter


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Are you saying you DON'T have a multipower transmission? It Locks up going up hill and you stop to change gears, or downhill? Both ways?


----------



## Owen Mellow (Jun 10, 2020)

If I am going uphill and stop the transmission locks up. If I turn the tractor off it releases and I can go again. I have a high and low range transmission.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Sure sounds like what a multipower does when operated in high range. Is this tractor new to you by chance? Is it a six speed or eight speed? Live or independent PTO?


----------



## Owen Mellow (Jun 10, 2020)

We have had this tractor for 20 years. This lockup started about a year or two ago. We have R,1,2,3 gears in Hi and LO range. We hardly ever use HR. Not sure about the difference between independent or Live PTO. One setting of the PTO operates as the tractor moves the other operates continuously whether tractor moves or is stationary, Incidentally, the PTO lever will not shift unless the tractor is turned off. We have to start with the PTO in gear for snow blowing.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If you've had the tractor that long I'd say you would know if it's multipower or not. Have to assume now that it's not. Your description of the PTO operation leans toward a live PTO, two stage clutch(which isn't working properly) and some other problem causing the locking up symptom. Does the problem show up going downhill as well as uphill?


----------



## Owen Mellow (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes, both up and down hill.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I see no simple solution here. If stopping the engine takes the strain off then I have to suspect something in the clutch. You already know you have a problem with the PTO portion.


----------



## Owen Mellow (Jun 10, 2020)

Thank you for your help.


----------

